
The Ruby Code of Conduct - mrstorm
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/conduct/
======
ivraatiems
I like this. It's got a good "founding document" feel to it. It doesn't take
sides. It allows reasonable accommodation for situation and person. I would be
concerned that some may not feel protected enough by its language; it doesn't
really say what the punishment is for not according by it. I wonder what the
development process for it involved.

~~~
hga
See my other comment, but matz specifically eschewed enforcement provisions.
See [https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/12004](https://bugs.ruby-
lang.org/issues/12004) and e.g. search on his name, also skim to get a general
idea about how it all happened.

------
kkirsche
Not opposed to code of conducts but why the big rush to them. Communities have
been Annd continue to be fine without them. Can we just stop over policing
everything and just get stuff done?

~~~
sedatk
You've never been subject to a misconduct have you

------
gozur88
>Behaviour which can be reasonably considered harassment will not be
tolerated.

There's a lot of room for rules lawyering in that one.

~~~
hga
The connotations of "Code of Conduct" might be overstating what this ended up
being. In the initial discussion matz was emphatic that there would be no
formal enforcement mechanisms associated with the code, and he then announced
it with the comment " _I hope it works. We may upgrade it if something
happens._ " ([https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/12004](https://bugs.ruby-
lang.org/issues/12004)).

My interpretation is that it's a minimal formalization of "Matz is Nice And So
We Are Nice"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MINASWAN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MINASWAN)),
likely at least in part aspirational like MANISWAN, and that rules lawyering
and the like will not be viewed kindly.

------
asfarley
that's a pretty short CoC

------
wkimeria
Sorry, this is weak sauce, especially "When interpreting the words and actions
of others, participants should always assume good intentions". Here is what a
comprehensive Code of Conduct looks like (from NodeJS)
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/CODE_OF_CONDUCT.m...](https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/CODE_OF_CONDUCT.md)

~~~
13thLetter
Having one code of conduct subcontract out its definitions to another code of
conduct on a completely different site is a pretty bad design pattern.

